# NREMT study time.



## norcalpremt (Dec 18, 2008)

I just finished up my basic class yesterday with a 98.3% in the class. Im waiting on the program director to update my status on the NREMT website. 

Should i wait a week to study up or just jump into the test after a quick review so the info is still fresh in my head?


----------



## rhan101277 (Dec 18, 2008)

I passed class just on Monday.  Instructor updated the website in front of us.  I was able to go ahead and take registry, even though my practical grades weren't posted yet.  Took practical Wednesday after a small review and then found out I passed today.  I think its better to take it while everything is fresh.


----------



## phabib (Dec 18, 2008)

I say sign up and take it the next week if you can. I waited about 6 months and had to do some intensive review (learning about 40% of the material again). No point waiting. If you have the funds for the test, take care of it now. You never know what will come up later and delays can make it much harder to pass.


----------



## rchristi (Dec 18, 2008)

The sooner the better for the test. There are statistics that back this up posted in one of the threads about the NREMT test


----------



## rhan101277 (Dec 18, 2008)

I hope i don't forget how to save lives between now and the time I get a job.  I hope its like riding a bicycle.


----------



## norcalpremt (Dec 18, 2008)

take it soon sounds like a plan. just waiting on the program director to upload grades to NREMT.org now. Ill let you know how i do.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Dec 19, 2008)

NREMT studies have demonstrated the longer you await to take the test, the higher the fail rate.

You decide. 

R/r 911


----------

